# 2007 525I tire size problem



## jochy69 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi I just bought some wheels and tire, and i have a little problem. I have a 2007 525I W/ sport package, and my problem is the I got a 245/35/20 in the front and for some reason they don't fit, is this right????? or am I doing something wrong, maybe the tire size are suppose to be different, what are the right tire size for the front???? any help is really appreciated

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Wheel width and offset?


----------



## jochy69 (Dec 31, 2006)

ET18 Front ET24 Rear and 9.0" Front 10.5" Rear thanks for the help


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

We'd use 245/30R20 on that front size. 20X8.5" wheels or even 20X8 might help too.


----------



## ih2001e60fan (Sep 5, 2010)

*EXE Konkourse*

Hey did you ever find out the issue with your wheels? I have the same wheels and the front is rubbing also.


----------

